

Stories and Illustrations from 10 of Earth’s Most Remarkable Places - jonnym1ller
https://medium.com/storytelling-on-maptia/6f29bb42b61c

======
jonnym1ller
They say that high expectations make for poor travel companions, and visiting
the world famous Wonders of the World, there will always be a fear that they
will not live up to the hype—yet these stories were refreshingly devoid of
cliches or tourist-induced cynicism.

What I loved most about the Wonders reading list (aside from the delightfully
whimsy illustrations) was simply how diverse the perspectives from each World
Heritage site were... it's funny how individual perceptions shape people's
experience of places. Eg. if you're passionate about photography, archaeology,
history or just trying to pick up 'that girl' at the Taj Mahal—it totally
changes how you experience that place and therefore the story that you decide
to tell afterwards.

